# NfS WORLD offline - Die EA/Black Box 'Server down Show'



## brennmeister0815 (12. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
seit gestern, 11. September 2011, sind bei EA die Server für *NfS WORLD* offline. Wenn man sich einloggen möchte, erscheint die Meldung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aus dem engischsprachigen Support lässt sich entnehmen, dass an der Problemlösung gearbeitet wird: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es soll gelungen sein, sich _dennoch_ einloggen zu können, für sehr kurze Zeit soll es möglich gewesen sein. Die Spielewelt soll wie folgt ausgesehen haben: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bislang sind die Server weiterhin _off_line, der deutschsprachige Support scheint _etwas_ überfragt zu sein:
"_Hallo,
danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast. Leider ist es nicht immer möglich vorauszusagen, wie lange es dauern wird, die Servers zu reparieren. Über eine Entschädigung kann ich dir derzeit keine Auskunft geben, weil es nicht in meinem Ermessen liegt. Falls eine Entschädigung in Betracht kommen sollte, wird dies auf der Need for Speed Seite, bekannt gegeben. Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, lass es uns bitte wissen._ "
Aktueller Stand: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...to be continued...


----------



## oGuzee (12. September 2011)

Und wer bitte spielt dieses grauenhafte Spiel?
Es soll doch belagert werden von Bugs!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. September 2011)

Nach m.E. seriösen Schätzungen, sollen weltweit bis zu 6 Millionen Spieler WORLD immer mal wieder online spielen. Und so verbugt ist das Spiel nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen nicht. Es läuft insbesondere unter dem Aspekt des online spielens wunderbar. Shift 2 läuft auch nach dem zweiten Patch nicht richtig. Flimmernde Texturen, Autolog funktioniert gar nicht (Programmabsturz)... 
Da mir zur Zeit nach locker-leichtem online-Racing ist, fiel die Wahl auf WORLD. EA/Black Box kann man zugute halten, dass das Spiel seit dem Erscheinen insbesondere in den anfänglichen Kritikpunkten verbessert wurde. Und im Grunde ist das Spiel kostenlos.
Zu kritisieren ist, dass EA die Community über die Gründe des Serverausfalls und die voraussichtliche Ausfalldauer völlig im unklaren lässt. Aber in Sachen Informationspolitik hat sich EA bislang auch (noch) nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.

*Edit*
Letzter Stand heute abend: Die Server sind wieder _on_line- vorerst  Eine offizielle Stellungnahme von EA gibt es nicht- vorerst


----------



## Galford (13. September 2011)

Für alle die NFS World spielen (oder spielen wollen) gibt es 1000 SpeedBoost kostenlos mit dem Code:
*GJUY-JAEJ-9MV7-TL5J*

Code ist gültig bis Montag 19. September

Need for Speed World - News


----------



## N3ks3s (14. September 2011)

Oh, das ist schön. Es gibt also tatsächlich eine kleine Entschädigung für NFS World Spieler.

Ich dachte die vergessen uns ganz!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Für alle die NFS World spielen (oder spielen wollen) gibt es 1000 SpeedBoost kostenlos...


 Jup, habe mir gleich die SpeedBoost's auf mein Konto geschaufelt, kommt ja nicht alle Tage vor, dass EA seinen Kunden was schenkt. Insbesondere aus Zeitgründen war ich bislang nach dem Server-Fauxpas noch nicht bei WORLD online. Auf der Startseite steht immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie auch immer "_Es gibt momentan technische Schwierigkeiten. Vielen Dank für deine Geduld_." gemeint sein soll, wie sind eure bisherigen Erfahrungen? Wie läuft's? Auffälligkeiten?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

Nunmehr seit _Tagen_ läuft alles wieder stabil: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Je nach Leseart kann man "Die Server sind _*momentan*_ online." deuten wie man will  Aber die Community freut sich  Und bei EA klingelt wieder die Kasse...


----------



## Galford (12. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder 1000 SpeedBoost gratis:

*65LB-XXM9-K4JQ-QBZ6*

Gültig bis max. 15. Oktober.

Thank You To All 4 Million Need For Speed Fans! | Need for Speed Racing Game


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Oktober 2011)

Öhm- *d-a-n-k-e* 
Wie kommt's  Warum zeigt sich EA erneut so spendabel? Werd' gleich heute abend den Code einhämmern! Boost gratis = Bares Geld sparen 

*Edit*
Hab' die Meldung gefunden: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Oktober 2011)

1000 mal berührt und _dann_ ist's passiert: "Fatal Server Error" - _Rien ne va plus_
Nein, _ausnahmsweise_ trifft EA _keine_ Schuld. Meine Verbindung in den *W*elt*W*eiten*W*ust war unterbrochen.
Flutsch und weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll vorkommen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Oktober 2011)

Na toll, meine FRITZ! Box läuft wieder und WORLD ist wegen "Wartungsarbeiten" offline: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt... 

*Edit*
Die Wartungsarbeien beinhalteten das "Halloween Update", siehe Screenshots. Schön, wenn ein Spiel nach wie vor auf gewisse Weise liebevoll gepflegt wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. November 2011)

Na ooops, Montag späten Nachmittag _Wartungsarbeiten_? Wird der Halloween Budenzauber wieder entfernt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (10. November 2011)

Code für 1000 SpeedBoost (kostenlos):

6YMZ-SWFQ-ZANF-X6LD


Nur in den nächsten 24 Stunden gültig!

(Der Code stammt aus dem heutigen Need for Speed World Live Chat - "ask Marc" Episode 50)


----------



## Gamefruit93 (11. November 2011)

Jedesmal wenn irgendwas offline geht wird ein Code eingespielt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. November 2011)

@*Galford*: Danke für bescheid-posten  Ich hätt's fast verpasst. So läppert sich nach und nach ein SpeedBoost-Polster an


----------



## Galford (17. Dezember 2011)

Wow, das erste Auto in World das satte 100 Dollar kosten soll (75$ für Leute die bis 21 Dez. zuschlagen). Ich würde mich als Spieler in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn ich mit dem Karren rumfahren würde.

Need For Speed World caters to your need to spend money | Joystiq


Edit: Okay, scheinbar kostet das Autos im Moment 25000 SpeedBoost. Da Speedboost aber "billiger" wird, je mehr man kauft, zahlt man jetzt so um 57 Dollar (wobei dieser Preis schon abzüglich der 25% Rabatt ist, denn man scheinbar bis 21 Dez. erhalten würde)
Trotzdem, Joystiq verlinkt den offiziellen Press-Release von EA und da ist von 100 bzw. 75 Dollar die Rede.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

Die Entscheidung bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ob man sich die Karre kauft, oder auch nicht. Warum sollte man sich für den Kauf schämen? Es gibt sicherlich _noch_ sinnlosere Möglichkeiten sein Geld loszuwerden.


----------



## Galford (24. Dezember 2011)

Und EA war zu Weihnachten mal wieder spendabel:

750 Boost gibt es mit dem Code:

8DXY-JWWC-VNJL-2REM            (gültig bis ?)



Und weil es eben nur 750 waren, und nicht 1000 (wie sonst), gibt es zum Trost 7 Tage lang den Porsche 959 zur Miete.

EBG6-NLFK-XK5G-7V6A              (gültig bis 31 Dez.)




Und wer bisher noch nicht den R8 in der Copversion zur Miete hatte, kann mal folgenden Code probieren (für 3 Tage):

DN6S-G3UJ-N52Y-93YN


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise  da ich nicht schnell genug 
Frohe Weihnachten allerseits!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Codes. 


Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn's neue Codes gibt, werden diese auch hier unter Neuigkeiten geposted: World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell


----------

